# Quasi Clunker = ‘41 DX + BMX



## ballooney (Aug 1, 2020)

My son wants to build up a BMX cruiser with a prewar frame...quasi ode to the clunkers. The deal I have with my son is that I’ll seed the frame and paint and match his budget dollar for dollar. Started by Picking up a frame from @Big Moe...’41 DX repainted. 






Last night started the paint prep...torch then blast cabinet to bare metal...








Then into the cabinet...



Done...




Paint choice...





Next step is to braze on V brake mounts to the rear seat stays and a few cable guides then off to the powder coater. 

Will be a fun project and interesting to see what component and color choices my son will make. Looking forward to it. Plus, it helps to be friends with a custom frame builder and have access to his shop.

Stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Aug 18, 2020)

Scratched out some bike time these last two evenings...

brake posts brazed on...




Cable guides brazed on:




Cleanup work...








My son is badging his bike with his name...NOS badge...how flipping cool is that?




Brazed...




Cleaned up and marked...




Dry fit...




Drilled and tapped...





Off to the powder coater tomorrow. 

Super fun project so far and just letting my son run with it. Glad he’s into it and enjoying the learning process. I think what I’m stoked the most about is that he’s taking something and making it his own with a few mild mods. It’s fun to see him light up when he realizes that he can do something that he didn’t know was possible...a “light bulb” moment. Anyway...looking forward to seeing where he ends up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Sep 5, 2020)

Got the frame back from the painter and my son started his build last night...color turned out killer!




Profile BB




Landing gear fork...




SE crank arms + flame chain ring...wicked!








BMX quill




To take it up another stage of stoke...SE wheels with black ops hubs...








Add some big honkin bars and call it a night. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 5, 2020)

Rad, have always loved se parts!!! Good job kid!


----------



## ballooney (Sep 7, 2020)

Added some final pieces like the personalized head badge, BIM saddle I had laying around and V brakes. Build complete...turned out pretty rad!













Shakedown ride for a proud builder...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

